
Ask HN: Is there place for side project product owners and coders to meet? - moejoe
In the last few projects I came to really appreciate what big difference a really good product owner (think https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mountaingoatsoftware.com&#x2F;agile&#x2F;scrum&#x2F;roles&#x2F;product-owner ) can make. That is in writing and properly prioritizing a product backlog.<p>On the other hand, since I started developing software I came about many coders who wish to build something in their (unpaid) free time but can&#x27;t really come up with a vision of what to build or how to prioritize.<p>I imagine, there must also be some professional product owners out there, who wish to build something in their free time but don&#x27;t have coders to pair up with.<p>Wouldn&#x27;t it be awesome if these two groups of people had a place to meet online, jam a few ideas around and pair up to build something nice together?<p>__Do you know a place where side-project engineers and product owners can meet?__<p>__If no, do you think the idea is good and someone should create that place?__<p>Thanks in advance. :)<p>I&#x27;ve been searching for a couple of weeks now and have asked this question in a couple of places but so far have not found anything remotely related.<p>We started a discussion over here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;agile&#x2F;comments&#x2F;d2p1kk&#x2F;a_place_for_side_project_product_owners_and&#x2F;
======
mindof1sand0s
I think this is a great idea, have joined the Slack!

